# Wrong informations in emedical



## Studen (Jun 19, 2016)

Could anyone please help me. I'm applying for 573 visa. My agent messed up with my application she put wrong passport and date of birth in the emedical, just my name is correct. If anyone been through this situation or if u know how to overcome this issue please help me. Agent says not sure if she can change details. I have never paid for visa application fee so hopefully she doesn't apply for a visa. But I believe she has created a immi account on my name. What happens if I generate another HAP ID with the correct details. Any problem as my details already in the immi account. Please help me how does it work


----------

